# The word "sexy"



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Good evening all

Didn't know where to put this but here goes.....

Just wanted some opinions really.

We bought my DP's 6 year old son some boxer shorts recently, We jovially said "wow, they're sexy like Daddies"
It was like the biggest compliment ever as A loves being like his Daddy.

Anyway, long story short, My DP's ex wife has just been on phone going mental as she feels the word "sexy" and A's referal to his pants as "sexy" is inappropriate terminology for a 6 year old.

What do you guys think??


Cheers  Julie


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hmmm. Didn't want to read and run huni but I think you have a difficult one there!!

I can certainly see both sides here. I know I tell my LO that he's 'mummy's sexy boy' but it is all in jest, the same as your comment was. (I know my LO doesn't really understand what I'm babbling at him!!   ) 

I don't really see a problem with it myself. Even my best friend tells her 8yo son he looks 'sexy' when he gets all tarted up for school discos and he just goes red and gets embarrassed!!    

I think it all depends on how PC you want to be with how you relate to him. But, on the other hand, in the current climate, how we speak to our LO's can cause us problems unfortunately. A lot of it is down to the ideas of children loosing their innocence early. And, I think that might be what his mum was more annoyed about. 

Hope I haven't waffled too much!!    I am a bit sleep deprived at the mo!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well personally I think its an over reaction. Its a tricky situation.

Do you normally get on OK with her? Or does she look for things to cause trouble about?

 Emma x


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Kitten-Thats exactly what happened, A went beetroot red and giggled. 

Emma- We don't get on at all, She's always looking for trouble but this is the first time we've clashed on a word, It wasn't actually me that said it, it was DP but i'm not all innocent as I threw in a wolf whistle!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Gasp - shocking behaviour. Wolf whistling around a child


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I have to say I wouldn't want my ds to be described as 'sexy', especially at 6 years old! He can be as cute or even good looking, handsome etc, but not sexy.

However, I am sure there is more to this than just the use of one word.

chux xx


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Had we have called him "sexy" I may have understood, we're merely said his new boxer shorts were "sexy like Daddies" not that he was sexy in them etc. If it had been me that said it, I could also understand the exe's annoyance but it was my DP.

It's made me think alot more about how I interact with A, and worry a little if i'm honest that what i'm saying is ok.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

The problem also is that it's like chinese whispers in that you will have said something in a particular context but, by the time he's repeated it, it could be completely different! Also you don't know what kind of conversations it provoked along the lines of "what is sexy"!!!

Either way, mom should have come to you herself and found out the context 'sexy' was used in before going off on one.

Chux xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ow Moosh  . Thats the problem isn't it - when people start criticising in the way she did? It makes you start being scared to be yourself and, as you said, feeling like you have to be careful all the time. Which means you can't be natural and just be yourself - which I'm sure is very lovely and thoughtful. Clearly littly has fun with you both.

I hope it sort itself out but talk to DH if its making you feel you can't be yourself

xxxxx


----------



## Moosh (Feb 18, 2008)

Spoke to DP about it and he said that since he and i have been together, he has got a lot less irritated by the ex and he thinks that frustrates her which is why she jumped on a band wagon on this one.

I'm still a little cautious but we've got a really fun weekend planned as its A's 7th birthday so we're off to Dorset to a caravan!!! so i'm sure i'll forget and relax!!!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It makes sense what he said.

Have a fantastic weekend


----------

